# timer NE 555 مساعدة في



## كونترول (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
لدينا هنا 
timer NE 555 astable 
وهذه هي المعادلات لحساب الدورة 

*t1 = 0,693 x ( R1 + R2 ) x C1*
*t2 = 0,693 x R2 x C1*​ 
*T = t1 + t2 = 0,693 x (R1 + 2XR2) x C1*
*F = 1/T = 1,44 / (R1 + 2XR2) x C1*
أرجو من الإخو أن يساعدوني في حساب 
t1 t2 
يعني كيف تم الوصول إلى هذه المعادلات ​En mode multivibrateur Astable


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 فبراير 2008)

أخى
لو تجيد الإنجليزية ارجو ان تحصل على Data Sheet الخاصة بشركة National
من هذا الرابط
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8979/NSC/LM555.html
ثم انقر على الرابط Download
ستجد فية الشرح التفصيلى 
التايمر 555 يعتمد على مجزئ جهد بنسبة الثلت والثلثين
معادلة الشحن والتفريع لدائرة مقاومة ومكثف معروفة لا استطيع كتابتها لأنها تحتوس اس كسري
http://people.seas.harvard.edu/~jones/es154/pages/nicetut/book2/RC.html 
ولكن عندما يكون الجهد المطلوب نسبة مئوية من الجهد الاقصى تتلاشى قيمة الجهد و يصبح الجهددالة فى الزمن فقط 
و الشرح أيضا فى الداتا شيت المذكور
ملحوظة العديد من الشركات الأخرى تضع داتا شيت بدون هذة التفاصيل


----------



## كونترول (2 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي على سرعة الرد


----------



## زيادـالمراكشي (3 مارس 2008)

اسلام عليكم و رحمة لله
هناك تعقيد في هده المعادلات
أبسط لك الامر
T1= R2*C*Ln2
T2= (R1+R2)*C*Ln2
T= T1+T2 = 0.7*[(2*R1)+R2] *C
لو أي غموض إكتب لي


----------



## ادور (3 مارس 2008)

مشكوررررررررر جدا


----------



## eng_rehab (7 مارس 2008)

يا أخى ليش تعقد نفسك ابدأ من حيث انتهى الآخرون


----------



## كونترول (9 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيه ايها الإخوة ولكن في الحقيقة أنا أريد الحل المفصل للمعادلة لأني أحتاجها في مشروع مصغر 
mini projet
وهي معادلات يجب أن تكون بالحل المفصل ولذالك لايمكنني البدء من حيث إنتها الأخرين 
وأكرر شكري لمسعدتكم و إقتراحاتكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2008)

اخى 
الحل المفصل ببساطة معادلة شحن المكثف فى دائرة مقاومة ومكثف RC circuit
كتبت لك الرابط حيث تجدها
و النسب المذكورة تأتى بالتعويض فيها بقيمة الجهد على المكثف = 1/3 جهد البطارية مرة و 2/3 فى الشحن
ستجد أن جهد البطارية سيلغى من البسط والمقام و تبقى المعادلة المذكورة
وهذا ما تذكره الشركة المنتجة لل 555 فى الداتا شيت الذى كتبت لك رابطة
ان كان هناك شئ غير واضح فيه أرجو ن تسألنى


----------



## كونترول (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا أخي ماجد على المساعدة لقد إنتهية من 
Ne555
في الحقيقة أنا أعمل جهاز باعث و مستقبل بالأمواج الفوق صوتية 
و أنا الأن في مشكلة أخر و هي كيف يتم حساب أو على أي أساس يتم إختيار مكثفات الربط بين المضخم
وشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2008)

اخى
المعادلة هى
Fl=1/ (2*pi*R*C) where
حيث Fl = اقل تردد تريد ان يعبر و يكبر
pi= 3.14
R = مقاومة الدخول
C = مكثف الربط


----------



## حسن داوود (11 مارس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا اخي


----------



## قصي حمودي (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

